# Column Flag Pole



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

I have a column on our front porch that I would like to put a flag pole on. I'm wondering if it would be too heavy since the column doesn't have much to hold the bracket secure since it seems like thinnish wood. Anybody else done this and what would you suggest to secure it? This is what I'm looking for.

Here is my column


.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I think that column will be fine as the bracket and flag are very light. I have one that will be up tomorrow...


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

ctrav said:


> I think that column will be fine as the bracket and flag are very light. I have one that will be up tomorrow...


That's good to hear. I debated on buying one today. What size flag are you putting up?


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Not sure of the size as I have had it for awhile...


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Just got it put together. 3x5 flag might be a little big but it will work. Still have to paint the pole white.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

krusej23 said:


> Just got it put together. 3x5 flag might be a little big but it will work. Still have to paint the pole white.


Nicely done...


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

The wife says it's too big of a flag. Sometimes I just choose to not listen to her.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

krusej23 said:


> The wife says it's too big of a flag. Sometimes I just choose to not listen to her.


My wife said the same thing  I told her it would shrink after washing it :shock: :lol:


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

krusej23 said:


> The wife says it's too big of a flag. Sometimes I just choose to not listen to her.


I find in these situations that if I tell my wife something really stupid but make it sound real she gets confused and forgets about it. Tell her it just looks big now because the days are longer. Once fall rolls around and the days are shorter it will look more proportional to the house.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> krusej23 said:
> 
> 
> > The wife says it's too big of a flag. Sometimes I just choose to not listen to her.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------

